# free reformed software/books



## RickyReformed (Jan 18, 2004)

Does anyone care to post different sites where you can get free reformed books or software? These are beneficial to start a good reformed library without spending a bundle, or to pass on to friends and family (evangelism/edification). Some that I've used or ordered from before are:

www.freebiblesoftware.com (CD's, technically free but you still have to pay for shipping and handling.)

www.sounddoctrine.net (free downloads)

www.4familyreformation (free books for theophilos software, which is also free)

www.thirdmill.org (Calvin's commentaries, Institutes on .zip files)

www.ccel.org (I don't remember if they have their books on .pdf but they do in .html)

www.swrb.com (I think they have some books on .html and they have some audio books on .mp3 that you can download.)


----------



## regswrb (Mar 7, 2004)

*FREE PURITAN & REFORMED BOOKS & MP3s AT SWRB.COM*

Dear RickyReformed:

Here are the two main URLs for Still Waters Revival Books where you may access hundreds of free books and MP3s defending classic Reformation thought:

[b:f6734cf968]+++ FREE etext sermons and books (by Calvin, Knox, Rutherford and other Covenanters, Puritans and Reformers) at:[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/newslett.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+++ FREE MP3 audio sermons and books (by Calvin, Knox, Rutherford and other Covenanters, Puritans and Reformers) at:[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.sermonaudio.com/swrb

Some specific items of interest may include these [b:f6734cf968]FREE ONLINE DOWNLOAD SECTIONS[/b:f6734cf968]:

[b:f6734cf968]+ Calvinism (the Sovereignty of God, TULIP, etc.)[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/Calvin.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ John Knox[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/JKnox.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ John Calvin[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/JCalvin.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ Roman Catholicism and/or the Jesuits (&amp; Mel Gibson's Movie The Passion of the Christ Critiqued)[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/Romanism.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ Critiquing Doug Wilson (&amp; the Auburn Four), Credenda/Agenda magazine, the Cave of Adullam, N.T. Wright, John Frame, etc.[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/DWilson.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ Reformation History[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/RefHist.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ Reformation Worship, the Regulative Principle, Iconoclasm, etc.[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/RefWorsh.htm

[b:f6734cf968]+ Psalmody and a FREE Copy the Scottish Metrical Psalter (1650)[/b:f6734cf968]
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/ScotPsal.htm

You are welcome to let others know about our large collection of free online reformation resources (and thanks for mentioning us above) and/or link to any of our web pages.

BTW, we often add new free books and MP3s to our existing online collection. If you would like to be alerted whenever this happens you are welcome to join our email list. Just send an email to [email protected] from the email address which you would like to have added to our list. We run a double opt-in list so you will then receive a request to confirm your email address. Just email back the confirmation and you will be added to our list and subsequently be updated whenever new free online resources are made available by SWRB. I should also mention that your email address is kept private and you may remove yourself from the list by simply sending an email to [email protected]. I hope this helps.

Your Servant in Christ (for the Third Reformation),
Reg Barrow, President, STILL WATERS REVIVAL BOOKS
Serving Christians worldwide (in over 100 countries) for 19+ years.

&quot;When the greatest part of a Church maketh defection from the Truth, the lesser part remaining sound, the greatest part is the Church of Separatists&quot; (Samuel Rutherford, http://www.swrb.com/catalog/R.htm ).


----------



## Fernando (Mar 7, 2004)

*free*

Memoware has many reformed titles available for download to your PDA.


----------



## RickyReformed (Mar 8, 2004)

Dear Mr. Reg Barrows,

Thank you for adding the links. By the way, I did take advantage of your CD offer last year. I've even used them to prepare Sunday school lessons when I've been asked to teach the class. Thank you for the great service that you've done for the church. I am also already on your e-mail list. Thanks for the stance you've taken both on TPOTC and the Federal Vision (Auburnism).

Rick Puente
(RickyReformed)


----------



## regswrb (Mar 10, 2004)

*Thanks Rick, 32 FREE PURITAN CDs, the Auburn Heresies and TP*

Thanks for the encouraging post Rick!

I am glad to hear that our CDs and emails have been used of the Lord to bless you and minister to others.

BTW, for those who are not aware of this, Drs. C. Matthew McMahon has reviewed our CDs on this site at
http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/Puritans/SWRBCDCollection.htm

Matthew even gave SWRB's Puritan and Reformation CD sets (of 62 CDs) his &quot;Bookhound Bookmark Award&quot; -- which had only been given to two books previously. 

Of course, all the glory for the gathering and production of these CDs needs to be given to the Lord, as He guided the whole project over a period of about 18 years, answering our prayers well beyond what we asked. And this is not to mention the centuries worth of blessings He poured out upon His church in raising up His servants to write so many classic and edifying works. 

It has also been a tremendous blessing to all of us at Still Waters Revival Books to be involved in such a project for the Lord's glory, as well as having the privilege of ministering to the saints (worldwide) through these resources. 

&quot;Oh that men would praise the LORD for his goodness, and for his wonderful works to the children of men!&quot; (Ps. 107:8. KJV) 

Please keep our work in your prayers, as, Lord willing, there will be many more CD sets (containing the best writings and preaching of our Puritan and Reformation forefathers) produced by SWRB in the years to come. 

Also, please pray that we will have many more opportunities and the necessary finances to provide more of these classic Reformation resources at no cost to poor and persecuted Christians around the world. Many sets are already circulating in Communist and Islamic countries, but there is so much more to be done. 

BTW, anyone interested in helping to finance additional production and delivery of any of our Reformation resources (like the CDs), to our poor and persecuted brothers and sisters in Christ around the world, please contact us at [email protected] or through the contact information at http://www.swrb.com/ . We constantly get more requests for this kind of help than we can afford to fulfill, so your prayers (and any other help) are always much appreciated. 

We also have a number of open doors through ministries working to help persecuted Christians in many countries. By God's grace the CDs have even made it possible for the translation of various Puritan and Reformed classics into some of the major language groups which do not already have these books in their own languages. 

We are especially excited about this type of work which is now being done in Spanish and Chinese, due to the sheer numbers of people that will eventually be able to read the books on the CDs by men like Luther, Calvin, Knox, Rutherford, Gillespie, Watson, Love, Brown (of Wamphray and of Haddington), Cameron, Steele and many others in their own languages for the first time ever.

&quot;Remember them that are in bonds, as bound with them; and them which suffer adversity, as being yourselves also in the body&quot; (Heb. 13:3). 

For others who can afford the CDs, who are reading this post, we are presently still able to offer you 32 FREE PURITAN CDs if you take advantage of our 2 for 1 CD sale at:
http://www.swrb.com/Puritan/reformation-bookshelf-CDs.htm

At the end of the CD page noted in the URL directly above you will also find comments on the Puritan and Reformation CD sets by R.C. Sproul, Joel Beeke, by Banner of Truth magazine, Calvin Beisner [Professor of Historical Theology and Social Ethics at Knox Theological Seminary], Dr. E.P. Elliott [Christian Observer magazine], and a host of others -- if you would like to know what other are thinking about SWRB's CD sets.

(BTW, if you have fallen on hard times financially you are welcome to let us know your situation and we will do whatever we can to make it possible for you to obtain these CDs at reduced costs).

Also, all our free resources against the new (and heretical) &quot;Auburn Theology,&quot; which Rick mentioned in his previous post, are at:

Refuting Doug Wilson, Credenda Agenda Magazine, John Frame, the new &quot;Auburn Theology,&quot; N.T. Wright (the New Perspective on Paul), etc. 
http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/DWilson.htm

Furthermore, if you have not already read it, Drs. McMahon's book review of Doug Wilson's _&quot;Reformed&quot; is Not Enough_ (which fittingly received his &quot;Sourpuss Stamp&quot is also must reading, as Wilson is one of the ring-leaders in spreading the &quot;new Auburn heresies.&quot; This review is on this site at:
http://www.apuritansmind.com/BookReviews/Sourpuss/WilsonDouglasReformedNotEnough.htm

Finally, our free resources defending the classic Reformation position against images and pictures of Christ and exposing Mel Gibson's movie The Passion of the Christ for what it is, an unbiblical Roman Catholic evangelistic tool may also be found at:

http://www.swrb.com/newslett/FREEBOOK/Romanism.htm

And if you like free MP3 (audio) files, Richard Bennett, an ex-Roman Catholic priest who is now a Calvinist, provides a strong biblical warning against Gibson's new Roman Catholic/Jesuit movie, The Passion of the Christ (or TPOTC as you call it), which is based in part on the visions of the Catholic mystic Anne Emmerich, at:

http://www.sermonaudio.com/sermoninfo.asp?sermonid=22304205957

Your Servant in Christ (for the Third Reformation),
Reg Barrow, President, STILL WATERS REVIVAL BOOKS
Serving Christians worldwide (in over 100 countries) for 19+ years.

&quot;As the apostle says to Timothy, so also he says to every-one, 'Give yourself to reading.' ... He who will not use the thoughts of other men's brains proves that he has no brains of his own... You need to read. Renounce as much as you will all light literature, but study as much as possible sound theological works, especially the Puritanic writers, and expositions of the Bible... the best way for you to spend your leisure is to be either reading or praying.&quot;

From: Charles Spurgeon Quotes on Christ, Calvinism, Christmas, the Covenanters &amp; More! at http://www.swrb.com/newslett/actualnls/SPURGEON-QUOTES.htm

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by regswrb]

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by regswrb]

[Edited on 3-10-2004 by regswrb]


----------

